# Man saved on Pentwater



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

This took place today. Because Walt was prepared with a rope a man lives. Everyone who ventures out on the ice should be required to carry a suitable rope.

http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/n...d-after-falling-through-ice-at-pentwater-lake


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

It's good to bring along safety equip, but some people should not be on the ice unsupervised. I read on here that someone joking said if snow is on the ice it's good enough to be on. I laughed, but last Saturday I went from a foot of ice to a inch or two that I spudded. Something just looked different so I stopped and checked with spud. It looked like new formed patch of ice. Needless to say I watched guys run sleds and quads over it all evening when my spud could punch through in 3 hits. People are just to careless on the ice. Guess if one person made it across bad ice why should anyone else check. And that's how many go swimming.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigfun (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, and the rope should be a govt. certified rope.
When that is not enough make a law to require life jackets.
When that is not enough, make a law banning anyone from venturing onto ice.
Lives saved, problem solved, and you will feeeeel so good.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Apparently it does take a genius to realize 1" of ice isn't safe enough to fish on. 

Early ice this year on a nearby lake, there was about 5" of good ice for about 100yds out. I continued to walk with my spud and it quickly turned into 2" or less. About 150yds further out was a guy fishing with all of his gear including a power auger. I decided to hang back and fish the safe ice.

After a few minutes, another guy starts wandering out. As he started to go past me I advised him to go look at the last hole I hit with my spud. He looks at it and yells out to his buddy "Hey, there is about 2 inches of ice right here, what's it like where your at?". The guy replies, "About an inch or two". The guy started creeping out and as soon as he got past my last hole, the ice started cracking under his feet. I asked him right away if that was the ice and he chuckled and said "Yea this doesn't sound very safe".

He ended up getting all the way out there without a spud and I could hear the ice cracking the entire way. As I sat there fishing I thought to myself, if these idiots go through the ice they are on their own because I don't think I have the balls to go all the way out there.

That guy that was saved on Pentwater is damn lucky that there was a guy brave enough to risk his own life to help out.


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

Rite on. I have 2 little boys that need me. I won't risk my but to save save some one cuz they thought a stupid fish is worth risking there lives over


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Natural Selection 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I typically have a 25 foot section of black 3/8th inch rope every time I hit the outdoors with a sled or backpack......just seems to come in handy from time to time. I would be glad to have it, as it would be safer to throw him a rope then shimmy out to try to help......I agree with natural selection, buy I doubt I could simply sit on my hands and watch a man dying.

Gramza may or may not have been foolish, but I am sure somebody was glad to see him come home.............my thanks to Mr. Gebhart making it happen.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

That Walt had that rope out there. 

I have a 20+ foot piece of tow rope on the Smitty Sled I use to haul my flip shanty. The way it is tied to the skis it only takes a few seconds to get it loose to use for a life line. Maybe I need to put the one of my dogs bumpers in my sled for throwing weight.

Edit to add ---- I have been through the ice many times wearing both hip boots and waders while trapping beaver. It has given me a GREAT Respect for ice conditions. Two times I barely mad it back to my truck suffering hypothermia. Talk about a strange look from the wife when you walk in the house and jump in the shower, clothes and all.

Now way I am gong on unsafe ice to risk my life or some that trys to save my life.


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

I took the big swim 2 years ago. All I could think about was my boys and wife. Now before I step on the ice I realize if I die how it would effect other people in my life. He was on a little more than an inch. No matter his motive for being out there. I just hope he and other sportsman start thinking about other people besides them self.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

leadbelly said:


> I took the big swim 2 years ago. All I could think about was my boys and wife. Now before I step on the ice I realize if I die how it would effect other people in my life. He was on a little more than an inch. No matter his motive for being out there. I just hope he and other sportsman start thinking about other people besides them self.


----------



## insomniac (Dec 30, 2008)

That's all we need is our government to establish more laws, especially for ice fishing! Common sense goes a long way here, and a lot cheaper!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

bigfun said:


> Yes, and the rope should be a govt. certified rope.
> When that is not enough make a law to require life jackets.
> When that is not enough, make a law banning anyone from venturing onto ice.
> Lives saved, problem solved, and you will feeeeel so good.


Your an idiot. you should move to a comunist country if you want to live like that. I would help anyone in a heartbeat no matter how dumb they are. I couldnt live with myself if i didnt. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

hawgeye said:


> Your an idiot. you should move to a comunist country if you want to live like that.


 You should look up the word "Sarcasm" some time.


----------



## insomniac (Dec 30, 2008)

The the only thing I look up are flags Wartfrog!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steve54 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ya I walked out onto duck lake yesterday... There were two guys out there and once I got maybe 100 yrds out it only took three hits of the spud an through... I think it was bout an inch or 1 1/2 of ice... Got a shiver ( not from the cold) and got the hell outa there I hope those other two were ok...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> You should look up the word "Sarcasm" some time.


hahaha i think he missed that one


----------



## navyman (Dec 16, 2010)

one hit and thru = 1 inch or less not safe, 2 hits 2 inch's still not safe for anyone over 150 lbs. and not optimum for those under 150# 3 hits 3 inches safe but not optimum. Only my way, adjust accordingly, good ice ,poor ice, warm ice, cold ice. Honeycomb ice never safe, too unpredictable. Rope and preservers are a must for early ice fishn, also the Buddy plan should always be used, It's no fun fishn alone anyway.... be safe THINK!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

navyman said:


> one hit and thru = 1 inch or less not safe, 2 hits 2 inch's still not safe for anyone over 150 lbs. and not optimum for those under 150# 3 hits 3 inches safe but not optimum.


 Sounds to me like you need to sharpen your spud. If it takes me 2 good hits with the spud, I have a solid 3"+ and no issues going out on it.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> Sounds to me like you need to sharpen your spud. If it takes me 2 good hits with the spud, I have a solid 3"+ and no issues going out on it.


 Same here, usually 3hits and about 4-5 inches with a sharp spud. Best way is to just spud a hole to get an accurate ice thickness.


----------



## steve54 (Jan 3, 2012)

When I struck my spud on thin ice I'm not trying to crush it I'm lettering the weight of the spud do the work... Brand new spud but ill tell u, whether 2 inches or 3, I'm not hanging out by myself on that kind of ice


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

